# Is it possible to set up a timeout time in /etc/fstab?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I need to set up a timeout time for some /etc/fstab lines.

Is it possible to do?

Thank you.

----------

## Jimini

Do you mean a special partition type like NFS? If yes, e.g. NFS has the timeo-option.

(http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount)

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

This is actually for the WinXP NTFS computers on the laptop.

The laptop is in different places with me, so I wonder if it's possible.

Thank you.

----------

## Jimini

Hm, could you explain, what exactly you are trying to do? Do you have shared folders on WinXP-Systems, that you want to mount on your Gentoo-laptop? If yes, how do you share the folders?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yes, I have WinXP shares on my machines.

However, when I am somewhere at the different place, boot up Gentoo takes forever, since it is trying to connect to the shares.

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

Rather than set up a timeout, it may be more efficient to skip attempting to mount those shares if you are not on the proper network.  You could do this by using an automounter to mount them only when they are touched, or by marking the mounts as noauto and then using a local script triggered by local.start to examine the network and conditionally mount the relevant shares.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, Hu,

Do you have an example on how do I do the conditional mount?

Thank you.

----------

